# Should I get a buzzcut?



## reanimatie (Jun 6, 2007)

A few points to consider:

1. I have thick hair which is unmanageable unless it's fairly short or really long. At medium length (like it is now) it's impossible to do anything with it other than just throw it in a ponytail, and it's always slipping out of that.

2. I was raised by hippies and don't know how to do anything with my hair anyway, apart from the basic ponytail/bun/braid/leave it down. I really need a wash-and -wear style.

3. When my hair was long enough to style (to my lower back) it was enormous. I'm talking a bun the size of a large grapefruit and a braid 2 1/2 inches across.

4. I have good bone structure (big nose, cheekbones, strong-ish chin), especially now that I've lost some weight.

5. I'm training for a professional career and need to avoid looking like a punk or a lesbian.

What do you think? I've seen lots of women rock this style and look professional and awesome. How can I do it too?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2007)

it's a tough one. I mean, look at Miss Tanzania in the Miss Universe pageant this year. She had one and was totally HOTT!!!

but I think it's a tough one to pull off - you can end up looking like a lesbian. I say go for it, hair will always grow out! maybe you could cut it shortish, and then work from there, cutting it a little bit shorter each time so it's not a massive change in one go!

I always thought that buzzcuts look like they'd feel good, the clippers are supposed to feel good against your scalp hehe


----------



## reanimatie (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks so much for your support! I did the shortish-short-shorter thing a few years ago and then grew it out again. Now that it's long I'm remembering why I cut it in the first place. I really want something that shows my personality and sense of style rather than another halfway, compromise cut.


----------



## lilpinkbunny44 (Jun 6, 2007)

i agree with pinksugar i wouldnt go for it right away you could end up regretting it i had my hair long and i cut it short and i hated it i also have really thick hair have you tried lots of layers that helps break up my thickness and getting it thinnned , maybe you could try i cute bob cut ?


----------



## iiweazle (Jun 6, 2007)

I definately think you should do it. If your even thinking about it, it already shows you probably have the balls to do it!!!! Please post pics if you decide to do it.


----------



## Saja (Jun 6, 2007)

My uncles wife once did that as a dare (shes really cool) and he was wicked pissed, but you know what, she actually looked good. Post a pic and when can tell you if we think it would look god or not


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2007)

Why not go to a few salons and ask for a consult only - take a friend with you.

The stylists will give their opinions and explainations, at no cost.

Discuss the results with your friend and then chose what would be best for you.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 6, 2007)

You could always cut it super short and buy some cute wigs??


----------



## luxotika (Jun 6, 2007)

If I saw a picture of you, it would be easier to tell you whether or not to do it. Just because your hair is too thick, isn't really a good enough reason IMO to shave your head.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 6, 2007)

I would never do it, but that's just me! I feel like my hair is a big part of my femininity. Maybe you could just get it thinned out alot at a salon and have them show you how to style it.


----------



## Mina (Jun 6, 2007)

can we see a pic of urs to confirm the cut...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with AprilRayne about getting your hair thinned at a salon. That should make it more manageable and easy wash and wear.

If you really want to get rid of the hair, I'd suggest getting a pixie cut as opposed to a buzz cut. Some girls look great with a buzz cut, but most end up looking pretty butch imho.


----------



## reanimatie (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's a (somewhat unflattering) before picture:









I'm actually thinking of getting a buzz cut and then growing it out to (and keeping it) a pixie.

kaylin_marie: You're absolutely right! One of my issues with having thick hair is that I've never been able to find wigs that will fit over it.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 7, 2007)

I think you would look great with a razor cut. The length could be at or just above your shoulders. Lots of choppy layers (front and back) up to the middle of your head. The graduation of the layers framing your face. Something like the pictures below. I like the first one best (just my opinion).











Your face shape looks like it would be perfect for many styles. You do have good bone structure.

Good luck on finding your perfect style!


----------



## Manda (Jun 7, 2007)

Eww no buzzcut, no woman looks good in one, except for maybe Sinead O'Conner but shes not even famous anymore and everyone thinks shes just weird. I say look at some cute cuts like the ones suggested above or talk to a stylist about some ideas.


----------



## Saja (Jun 7, 2007)

If you do decide to buzz it.....before you do it, would be a good time to experiment. If theres any crazy cut or color you wanna try, its a good time, because you are going to be starting fresh anyways. If you ever wanted to try blonde, that would be the best time haha


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 7, 2007)

Awwww I feel your pain. Having thick hair isn't all that it's cracked up to be. Pony tails look more like clydesdale tales, barettes pop at the bulk of your hair, and like you said buns the size of grapefruit. I've actually had my hair buzzed before and while it was liberating I also got a lot of "looks" from people. (I was pregnant at the time and I'm sure there little minds were spinning)

Like others have recommended I would go and have your hair thinned at the salon. Make sure that you go to someone who knows how to work with your type of hair. My hair is at the almost medium stage and I've been wearing elastic headbands like it's my job.

Oooh I also wanted to say that your very pretty too!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you would look great with a razor cut. The length could be at or just above your shoulders. Lots of choppy layers (front and back) up to the middle of your head. The graduation of the layers framing your face. Something like the pictures below. I like the first one best (just my opinion).
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...le_idea_01.jpg

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...or_idea_02.jpg

Your face shape looks like it would be perfect for many styles. You do have good bone structure.

Good luck on finding your perfect style!

That first style is adorable, if I were to cut my hair short, that would be the cut I would choose.

Originally Posted by *oobladi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awwww I feel your pain. Having thick hair isn't all that it's cracked up to be. Pony tails look more like clydesdale tales, barettes pop at the bulk of your hair, and like you said buns the size of grapefruit. I've actually had my hair buzzed before and while it was liberating I also got a lot of "looks" from people. (I was pregnant at the time and I'm sure there little minds were spinning) 
Like others have recommended I would go and have your hair thinned at the salon. Make sure that you go to someone who knows how to work with your type of hair. My hair is at the almost medium stage and I've been wearing elastic headbands like it's my job.

Oooh I also wanted to say that your very pretty too!

You're not kidding, I have super thick hair, and I have all those problems too. Which is why I straighten my hair all the time. Makes it feel sooo much thinner and it's much easier to work with.
There's something I didn't mention. Have you ever straightened your hair?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 7, 2007)

i say go for it. it can look totally beautifull when pulled off right (and worn with the right clothes).

and you'd never have a bad hair day!


----------

